# Roamio Closed Captioning doesn't work??



## Phil Broughton (Sep 25, 2004)

Closed captioning doesn't seem to work on my new Roamio Plus.

When I use Settings/Display and turn it ON, go to live or a recording, CC doesn't work. 

The Info Banner CC icon doesn't respond one way or the other. When I go immediately back to Settings, the CC is shown as OFF even tho I set it on just seconds ago.

Doesn't seem to work at all, in contrast to my Premiere, which works perfectly.

I have software 20.4.6-USA-6-848.

Any advice would be appreciated!

thanks


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Phil Broughton said:


> Closed captioning doesn't seem to work on my new Roamio Plus.
> 
> When I use Settings/Display and turn it ON, go to live or a recording, CC doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Phil, after you turn the CC on, do you click "Done Setting Closed Captions Options" before you leave the page? I've neglected to do that before and the closed caption doesn't work. It's an easy mistake to make


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry, can't help. It is working perfectly on my Roamio Plus, but I don't turn it on/off the way you do. When I am watching a show, I hit Info, down an arrow, andd then select to toggle it on/off. That always works. Some shows I watch are "live" so I turn off cc because it lags a few seconds.

So for me...
Info->Down Arrow->Select
toggels cc on/off, and works 100% on my Roamio. I guess I could try your way...

[edit]
Ok, I just did try your way. It worked for turning on cc. So for me, on my Roamio Plus that's been running 20.4.6 for a couple weeks now, I can't find a problem with cc.

Sorry, no suggestions, other than maybe rebooting your system? My RP is connected to my receiver via HDMI, which is connected to my tv via HDMI, if that matters.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Working OK for me (base Roamio, 20.4.6).



Phil Broughton said:


> The Info Banner CC icon doesn't respond one way or the other.


When you say "doesn't respond", you mean the message doesn't change from "Closed captions are OFF" to "Closed captions are ON"? And it doesn't make the "select" sound? Or just that no captions appear?

---

Oh, wait, this is interesting -- I decided to try it on a program that didn't have captions. If I toggle the CC button in the Info banner, close it, then pull it up again, there's no CC status text. However, the toggle seems to work (once I change to a program with captions).

---

Hmm, no, that's not quite it, either -- the appearance or non-appearance of the CC status text seems to be random.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

What others have said. Works fine, on all four of my TiVos--2 Roamios, 1 Elite, 1 S3. I would know if it didn't.

Having said that... make sure your settings are correct. Not just CC turned on, but settings. The key ones are :

Standard Captions: CC1
Digital Captions: None <--VIP!!


----------



## Phil Broughton (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. I had to reboot, and that seems to have resolved it. See below for the long story. Thanks  what a great community!

Long Story: I didnt do too much troubleshooting after I noticed this since it was late last night; turned off and quit for the day. My plan today was to try it again (didnt work), to try Netflix, where I had been using CC off and on for a particular program and the restart the tivo. Selected Netflix on the Tivo menu, the Tivo froze completely and was unresponsive to either remote. Had to power cord reboot. 

After this CC worked perfectly, just like the Premiere that was my primary tivo before this. Works off the Settings Menu, works off the Info Banner, just as it should.

The worrisome element is that this was the 5th time the Roamio has frozen or come up with a blank screen upon fresh turn on.

But thanks again for the feedback; at least we seem to find out that its not a normal problem for Tivo or software


----------



## brianle8 (May 10, 2015)

I'm a new Roamio OTA user. Closed captioning seems to work fine for me in general, but I recorded a Spanish Language program for which the info says "This show has closed captions". So I turned on closed captions, and tried CC1 through CC4 of closed caption options, and 1 through 6 (i.e., all) digital closed caption options, and no captioning showed up.

Not being fluent in Spanish I think that closed captions would be particularly helpful there. As closed captioning is working for other content, I doubt that rebooting the system will help.

Any thoughts? TIA !


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

brianle8 said:


> "This show has closed captions". ... no captioning showed up.


I think the notice is just wrong sometimes.


----------



## brianle8 (May 10, 2015)

Good thought. Indeed, this morning I found the system recording another Spanish language show where closed captioning (in Spanish) was showing up.

I had actually gone to the system with the intent of rebooting it in case that helped. As a new Tivo user (coming from a more primitive one-tuner system) it strikes me that it might be challenging to find a good time to reboot, if the system is often recording something that I want!


----------

